# Bottle pic



## Road Dog (Apr 29, 2015)

I like this pic.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 29, 2015)

Very nice, Rory.  I hope to add a Hampton's to my collection one day.


----------



## kor (Apr 29, 2015)

Good looking pic and bottles!


----------



## junkyard jack (Apr 30, 2015)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks Ya'll


----------



## utility man (May 10, 2015)

Great bottles!!! Got to love Baltimore bottles!


----------

